# Overheating



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I purchased the galaxy S7 back in March when it came out. I've struggled with overheating ever since, especially during the daytime when it's hot out. I don't ever use GPS so just keep the cover closed to keep the screen dimmed. It finally got so bad that it wouldn't charge effectively while in use so I went to the Verizon store to get some questions answered. 

I was told that the constant overheating has probably destroyed the battery which led to the necessity of sending it in for a warranty replacement which I've done.

I was also told that it's likely to keep happening as all the newest phones, regardless of brand are being made of metal which does not dissipate heat well. 

When asked how to prevent this as I have to keep my phone charging since we have to keep the screen on to hear requests, I was given no solutions. He suggested wireless charging at night to prolong battery life but that it wouldn't help the real problem. 

Anyone figured out a way to get requests with the screen off? I've emailed Uber a ton but never gotten a response other than the stupid stuff they like to send out. I assume this will become a bigger issue as more people get new phones.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I purchased the galaxy S7 back in March when it came out. I've struggled with overheating ever since, especially during the daytime when it's hot out. I don't ever use GPS so just keep the cover closed to keep the screen dimmed. It finally got so bad that it wouldn't charge effectively while in use so I went to the Verizon store to get some questions answered.
> 
> I was told that the constant overheating has probably destroyed the battery which led to the necessity of sending it in for a warranty replacement which I've done.
> 
> ...


It's all the UBER SPYWARE burning up your expensive phone !
Worse than the N.S.A.

Do you have your phone in a case ?

Take it out !

Vent mount over an A.C. VENT.
Be careful of condensation though.
You can insert a thin silica pack behind battery if needed but change daily.(air it out)


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

It's totally sealed so I can't take the battery cover off. The case is what keeps the screen dark so I need that on. I I will not mount it as that's a huge distraction and puts it in the summer. It's kpt in the dark below an ac vent. I really just am looking for a way to get notificationsome without the screen on. That's what ducks the battery down and is causing the overheating. Apparently the phone shouldn't be used while it's charging


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> It's totally sealed so I can't take the battery cover off. The case is what keeps the screen dark so I need that on. I I will not mount it as that's a huge distraction and puts it in the summer. It's kpt in the dark below an ac vent. I really just am looking for a way to get notificationsome without the screen on. That's what ducks the battery down and is causing the overheating. Apparently the phone shouldn't be used while it's charging


You GOT to take the case off !
If you must have a case for whatever reason,Google heat dispersal phone case.There are several cases and pads available,including liquid cooled.
I assure you,your case is the problem.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Verizon and Samsung said the constant charging is the problem. Without the wallet case, the phone sucks battery faster and gets hotter. 

Again, I'm looking for a way to turn off the screen and still get requests not any of this other stuff


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I also suggest a Farraday bag or pouch for Anyone with electronics with sealed batteries.
Kill signal,kill G.P.S. at will.
Exercise your RIGHT to avoid electronic stalking !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They also make Farraday wallets and credit card cases that thwart identity theft via REMOTE RFD scans.
Believe me,I have seen high school kids scanning cards at the mall as people walked past them.

Electronic " security" ware makes theft e.z.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Case does that but can't run Uber without GPS


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> Case does that but can't run Uber without GPS


Well you KNOW you are being tracked while working.
I'm talking about when you sign off.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't have overheating issues when I've not got the app on and my case prevents issues. I'm not worried about being tracked though


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

You can't scan RFID credit cards with a reader, it doesn't work that work. A one time rolling code is issued at the merchants machine that links with a random number generator sequence in the cards. Any information that is transmitted is encrypted with 128AES. Details such as the name, billing address, and even card number aren't transmitted via RF, they use a linking account number which does nothing for a theif. 

Now for the phone issue. You don't need to take the case off but cases do make them run warmer. The likely culprit is an application other than Uber partner. The Galaxy can run warm thats why it has an active heat pipe on the CPU. Furthermore, if the phone gets to hot the processor and will slow down its cores to safe operation. Make sure your Wifi and Bluetooth are off. Your display is set to the middle setting and auto brightness enabled. Most power draw from Uber is not from the data, or GPS, it's from the screen. You can turn your phone screen off with Uber and remain online. Howeve, if you have a password or any prompt screen I would recommend disabling it. On the most recent version of Android you can go to the apps menu click uber partner and set its notifications to the highest which will keep ubers background tasks and code active in its RAM. Most Androids over heat due to a program ram leak or an error in a application that doesn't allow Android to keep the task terminated.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Well I have to keep Bluetooth operational for my safety. I'm not comfortable talking on the phone while driving without it and I tend to have several passengers call a night who keep calling over and over if I don't answer. My case keeps the screen covered so it's actually down to super low brightness when on because of the auto brightness setting. 

I know the app stays on when the screen is off but I don't hear notifications. I last tested it a month or so back and got my parents to request a ride when we were miles from any passengers. Never heard the request but after 10 seconds, turned on the screen and a request from them had 5 seconds remaining. 

My overheating issue is definitely related to battery drain so even though the screen isn't the sole culprit, it's a fairly large contributor. I've disabled a bunch of processes I don't need, which has helped but still pulling about 20% from the screen while Ubering so I'd like to figure out how to work around this...it could easily fix my issue


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I have a galaxy 7, ive never had an overheating issue, ever. My galaxy 4 i had lots of overheating issues. 

An AC mount cured my problem with the galaxy 4. Id have it charging, uber running, google maps, and a listening to a baseball game, it was fine. The 7 ive never had overheat on the vent or not.
I dont see how it can be a distraction on the vent. It's not in your line of sight.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

My s5 never overheated. It drives me crazy seeing the screen at all while driving. Bluetooth for calls through the car and I can accept requests without looking. Cancel if they suck afterwards at a light but that's rare in my market. 

The screen being on is the issue I'm trying to work around not the overheating as I know the cause of that...constant charging while in use. Not looking for other answers just that one


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> My s5 never overheated. It drives me crazy seeing the screen at all while driving. Bluetooth for calls through the car and I can accept requests without looking. Cancel if they suck afterwards at a light but that's rare in my market.
> 
> The screen being on is the issue I'm trying to work around not the overheating as I know the cause of that...constant charging while in use. Not looking for other answers just that one


Sounds like it's your phone, I've never had that issue. Im on a charger right now, screen is full brightness.

I don't know, I get distracted but pretty shiny things rather easily but the phone ony vent doesnt bother me.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Sounds like it's your phone, I've never had that issue. Im on a charger right now, screen is full brightness.
> 
> I don't know, I get distracted but pretty shiny things rather easily but the phone ony vent doesnt bother me.


From what I gather from the various people at Samsung and Verizon that I talked to, it was an issue with my phone and they sent me a replacement. But...it is an issue that would have happened eventually with my phone use patterns. This is why I'm looking for a solution before it happens again. With the new, metal-body phones, heat doesn't dissipate as well as with older phones. More and more phones will be moving towards this type of construction. When we leave the screen on constantly the battery is draining and this necessitates more frequent charging any way you slice it. Charging creates heat and, over time, heat will cause damage to your phone. Externally keeping the phone cool can help a bit, but the ultimate problem is the heat coming in from charging.


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

ginseng41 said:


> From what I gather from the various people at Samsung and Verizon that I talked to, it was an issue with my phone and they sent me a replacement. But...it is an issue that would have happened eventually with my phone use patterns. This is why I'm looking for a solution before it happens again. With the new, metal-body phones, heat doesn't dissipate as well as with older phones. More and more phones will be moving towards this type of construction. When we leave the screen on constantly the battery is draining and this necessitates more frequent charging any way you slice it. Charging creates heat and, over time, heat will cause damage to your phone. Externally keeping the phone cool can help a bit, but the ultimate problem is the heat coming in from charging.


Charging actually doesn't heat up the battery much at all, nor does discharging. Unlike NiCad, and nickel metel hydrate based cells Lithium polymer/ ion (which your phone is) are very cool with delivering or receiving current. Almost all the heat of your device comes from the CPU, then the back lighting via the AMOLED, RAM, and then WIFI, Bluetooth, and GPS radios. The battery covers a huge section on the phone which acts like a heat sink in spreading the thermal output across a greater surface area meaning one component or two will heat the entire phone. The comment on phones using more alloy and aluminum causing heat issues is incorrect. Thermal transfer of heat to metel is much more efficient than plastics. The reason phones feel hotter is because more heat is dispating through the chassis and into your hand. While it feels hotter the processor is running cooler than if it was in a full plastic chassis. For example when people test CPU coolers often times a superior heatsink will run much hotter than another, you want hotter. It means more heat is being transferred to the heatsink and pulling away from the processor. This is proven but the temp provided by the processor.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Then why is it only hot when charging? Seems to be a common problem from reading the android developer forums


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

Go into your settings and turn off auto brightness. Then manually adjust to your liking.


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

ginseng41 said:


> Then why is it only hot when charging? Seems to be a common problem from reading the android developer forums


Not sure why. Have you ever charged your phone while it was off and if so how was the temp to you? Here's a screenshot regarding volume and RAM and priority.


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

Also if you don't want Uber messing with your ping volume, like they do when they increase it when signing on, do the following. Take their permission away from system settings.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

The temp was always hot while charging. Ubering or not. The new phone seems to heat up while charging as well, but not like it did before. I installed a CPU temp monitoring app to watch it so I'll keep looking as I have it a while. I've not yet gotten the overheating notification except when I was initially setting it up yesterday so I think it's better than the old one. The old one didn't for a few months either though so I'm trying to prevent that by keeping the battery from being overused. I definitely have uber not being allowed to do anything on my phone lol


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

ginseng41 said:


> The temp was always hot while charging. Ubering or not. The new phone seems to heat up while charging as well, but not like it did before. I installed a CPU temp monitoring app to watch it so I'll keep looking as I have it a while. I've not yet gotten the overheating notification except when I was initially setting it up yesterday so I think it's better than the old one. The old one didn't for a few months either though so I'm trying to prevent that by keeping the battery from being overused. I definitely have uber not being allowed to do anything on my phone lol


Are you using CPUZ? If not you should, when it starts getting work open the app and see what the processors are doing, are they dropping the clock speed MHz? I would imagine thermal throttling kicks in. Are you running a antivirus app? Facebook, FaceBook Messenger, Snapchat? When it comes to RAM, battery, and thermals nothing is worse than snap chat it scores a "horrid" by SnapDragon profiler. Facebook and Facebook messenger are also pretty bad.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

No snapchat but I use the others constantly. I'm not stopping either. A top of the like $700 phone should be able to handle such things. If it can't, I want my money and s5 back since it could easily


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> No snapchat but I use the others constantly. I'm not stopping either. A top of the like $700 phone should be able to handle such things. If it can't, I want my money and s5 back since it could easily


I dont know what is up with your phone, we have four phones all Galaxy 7 not one of them has ever gotten hot while charging or using or using while charging. Right now im on a charger, listing to a baseball game, have uber running, browsing tje web and playing words with friends. All is good. Gotta go got a ping


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I wish I knew. New one isn't having heat issues but battery is still a pos


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

ginseng41 said:


> No snapchat but I use the others constantly. I'm not stopping either. A top of the like $700 phone should be able to handle such things. If it can't, I want my money and s5 back since it could easily


It's not that your phone can't handle them, the S7 has a very fast CPU and 4GB of RAM. It also has a lot of battery capacity 3000mah. The fact is it doesn't appear other people have this issue, and the other variable I see would be your applications. A Samsung Galaxy 3 can run the Uber partner application and Google Maps without over heating. Your S7 should have no problems. I would check your application manager in your phone then select memory usage, see what apps are at the top of the list and also sort by Max use, not just by average day. Also look at the android battery manager and view what applications are eating most of your power. Most likely it will be first Android followed by facebook followed by their crap messenger app. God I hate Facebook and their crappy coding.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

The android processes take, by far, the most battery and memory. It's a very common issue


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

I 


ginseng41 said:


> The android processes take, by far, the most battery and memory. It's a very common issue


I wouldn't say it's an issue I mean it's the whole OS kernel and UNIX environment. It should use the most, can't say the same for Facebook


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Facebook never registers more than a couple percent. Screen is the next biggest


----------

